# Toy track help needed!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Went to set up a track and noticed several pieces had moist spots here a their on all three track systems(ll,tyco,and afx)is everything now destroyed.is the basement totally the wrong place to store track in this case?this probally happen over the last three to five days!


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm not sure what material your track is made of, but most are plastic with wire inlays. The plastic won't be hurt by the moisture, but the wire will. The most common wire used is a type of "buss" wire and it has a tendancy to rust when exposed to moisture. You have a couple of options. 
1. store the track in a moisture absorbent material like saw dust or shredded newspaper. wood chips for a hamster cage works well also.
(I am assuming you meant it was stored in a disassembled manner)
2. spray the wire with motor contact cleaner before storage.
3. wipe vaseline on all exposed wire and contacts before storage. (you will need to thoroughly clean them before reuse.)
4. Do nothing and clean the wire with very fine grit wet/dry sandpaper before use. This will remove the corrossion and or rust.
5. Install a dehumidifier in the room.
I hope some of these suggestions will help with your situation. Remember that water and electricity don't play well together. Be safe and have fun.:wave:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks...problem solved!


----------

